# Selling a car to a chap from Northern Ireland?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Had a chap ring up this morning who is very interested in my R32 I have advertised. He is based in Northern Ireland and said he would pay a deposit for me to hold the car with the balance on arrival (I'd obviously do this in a bank!)

Am I right in thinking he would be willing to come all this way because of the large taxes they have to pay over there etc or is this some sort of scam I need to be wary of?

Ta


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Northern Ireland is part of the UK, so I would have thought they were under the same tax regime as here. Ireland (Eire) is different.

However, it may be that R32s are a scarce beast in NI so he's prepared to travel. After all, a cheap flight from Belfast to Bristol could be had for less money than driving from Manchester to Bristol for example


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Rob,


R6B TT said:


> Northern Ireland is part of the UK, so I would have thought they were under the same tax regime as here.


I know NI is part of the UK, but I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that something car related is more expensive over there, perhaps it's tax on a new car then or maybe insurance?



R6B TT said:


> However, it may be that R32s are a scarce beast in NI so he's prepared to travel. After all, a cheap flight from Belfast to Bristol could be had for less money than driving from Manchester to Bristol for example


Good point, hadn't thought of that. I guess I'm just a bit wary as I wouldn't want to get stung by a scam.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You are selling your car so quickly again? You don't enjoy it much longer?

It is strange that someone will come from so far to look at the car. Especially as the trip back will involve shipping costs. I guess your car is priced at a bargain price? If not be cautious.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok, ok, I'll ask.........................................................

.......what's it gonna be this time. :roll:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Be careful.

He pays the deposit, comes and looks at the car, decides not to buy it and asks for his deposit back. You check that it's cleared funds and see know problem in paying the guy his money back.

A week later you discover that the "cleared" deposit wasn't pukka after all and you've lost your money.

Triple check with your bank as to wht cleared really means.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Molehall said:


> Be careful.
> 
> He pays the deposit, comes and looks at the car, decides not to buy it and asks for his deposit back. You check that it's cleared funds and see know problem in paying the guy his money back.
> 
> ...


That is why you never accept cheques from strangers or people you don't trust!!!


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Yep, what he said!
This was a scam ages ago but I cant remember the details.
Its a bit fishy dont you think.
Just say no thanks, 1st come, 1st served due to the interest being shown.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Can you not just ask him to bring cash in full on collection?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Hmm maybe Kosha

Gizmo750 sold his Beemer to a guy from Ireland - all went well.

mind you he was a copper apparently


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

vlastan said:


> It is strange that someone will come from so far to look at the car. Especially as the trip back will involve shipping costs.


Eh ? Shipping costs ?

The guy flies over, buys the car, drives to Birkenhead, gets on a ferry and goes to Belfast.

Or goes to Swansea and gets a car ferry to Cork.

Not difficult. People take cars on ferries all the time V.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > It is strange that someone will come from so far to look at the car. Especially as the trip back will involve shipping costs.
> ...


This car ferry involves a cost...it is not free to this guy. He must take into account all these additional costs as part of the purchase price.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Kev,

No reason not to trust the guy - the ferry cost stuff is a "red herring". NI car will have same tax system as here, your car may just have the condition, colour and mileage that the guy wants. There is no more risk selling to him than anyone else in the UK. Just make sure you follow all the usual guides for selling a car to someone you don't know and all should be fine.

My last three cars came from Hemel Hempstead, Chester and London. Didn't have any of them worried that I was travelling from Scotland to buy the car. NI is no different IMHO.

Cheers,
Brett


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

We are not all dodgy in Ireland/N. Ire. UK cars are usually higher specced than those in NI, hence the interest from potential buyers over here. Taxes are the same in NI, though they are much much higher in Southern Ireland.
If you have any concerns, tell them to the buyer, he will understand. Get him to send a cash deposit and take the remainder in either a bank transfer or in cash. Remember that NI sterling doesnt is different to your Bank of England sterling in looks but is worth exactly the same. Also get a copy of his driving licence or passport when you sell the car and maybe take a picture of him with your camera phone also. I had similar concerns recently with the sale of a Landcruiser, but everything ended up fine.


----------



## seanf (Sep 25, 2006)

As mentioned already i bought my car in england and got ferry back etc. and people are suspicous in england of it understandably but the cars in ireland are much lower specced and with buying the car, the ferry and the VRT tax here it still works out cheaper than buying in ireland :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies. The chap hasn't got back to me since his call, so it looks like it's not an issue anymore.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Probably decided he can fit more explosives into an estate.


----------



## martynv6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I had a chap from Belfast buy my old car from me , he bid and won on ebay and i picked him up from Bristol airport ,he paid and drove the car home with no problems so if he does get in touch again then give him a go.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Probably decided he can fit more explosives into an estate.


I shouldn't laugh, but....


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Probably decided he can fit more explosives into an estate.


Nice one Tim :lol:


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

jampott said:


> Probably decided he can fit more explosives into an estate.


We are on ceasefire at the minute.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BorderFox said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Probably decided he can fit more explosives into an estate.
> ...


Have I ruined it?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> BorderFox said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Just what NI needs , another loud mouth fat git :wink:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Bought my Z4 from a dealer in NI,

No difference in taxes or anything else in terms of transactions . Only issue was roadtax the dealership claimed he couldn't tax it for me in NI. Quite easy to get the plate changed over to mainland plates as well.

Think its a 1hour 30 mins on the fast ferry from stranraer to belfast... cost about Â£130 for a return trip for car plus 2 passengers.

And was a great drive home ... along the A75... was behind a 3.2 TT all the way... :twisted:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

sandhua1978 said:


> Bought my Z4 from a dealer in NI,
> 
> And was a great drive home ... along the A75... was behind a 3.2 TT all the way... :twisted:


Let's be honest, you wouldn't have been in front ...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ok, he's been back on the blower tonight and after a bit of negotiation we agreed a price. He wants to come over at the weekend and pay for it and drive it back.

His first suggestion of a bankers draft was promptly refused (politely) by me (for obvious reasons), and I said that I would only accept a bankers draft drawn in front of me. The trouble is he says he banks with Northern Bank - there are obviously no branches over here, so I said unless he can transfer the money to another bank in the UK and then draw a bankers draft in front of me, the deal couldn't go through.

He's gone away to see what he can do, but I have a feeeling he is going to come back and say it's not possible and all he can do is bring a BD with him.

What can I do, are there any failsafe ways of checking BD's these days?

:?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> Ok, he's been back on the blower tonight and after a bit of negotiation we agreed a price. He wants to come over at the weekend and pay for it and drive it back.
> 
> His first suggestion of a bankers draft was promptly refused (politely) by me (for obvious reasons), and I said that I would only accept a bankers draft drawn in front of me. The trouble is he says he banks with Northern Bank - there are obviously no branches over here, so I said unless he can transfer the money to another bank in the UK and then draw a bankers draft in front of me, the deal couldn't go through.
> 
> ...


What ever happened to cash?
Its only 21k ffs.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, he's been back on the blower tonight and after a bit of negotiation we agreed a price. He wants to come over at the weekend and pay for it and drive it back.
> ...


 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, he's been back on the blower tonight and after a bit of negotiation we agreed a price. He wants to come over at the weekend and pay for it and drive it back.
> ...


He says he doesn't fancy travelling such a long way with Â£21k in cash on him, and to be honest I don't think I would either!

:?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


He's not proper Irish then...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

Actually, if that blokes watching itv right now, he wont be bringing cash.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Can he not do a CHAPS transfer into your account when he comes over, using telephone banking?

You can then immediately phone your bank and check if the funds have been received, before releasing the car.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Yep, as Ali says, CHAPS is the way to go. Think there is a Â£20 charge for doing so but you can verify the cash is in your account before he heads away again.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Yep, as Ali says, CHAPS is the way to go. Think there is a Â£20 charge for doing so but you can verify the cash is in your account before he heads away again.


I've read horror stories about money showing in an account and then disappearing a few days later once the buyer has the car.

Is there any substance in this or is all old wives tales?


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, as Ali says, CHAPS is the way to go. Think there is a Â£20 charge for doing so but you can verify the cash is in your account before he heads away again.
> ...


Don't think there's much truth in that. You check with your bank about CHAPS and any likely problems. I have used it several this times (buy/sell) with no problems.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ratty said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Thanks ratty, so can I just get this straight, he can pay Â£20 and the money will be transferred instantly? Will it show immediatly on my account?

More importantly, will this all work on a Saturday (the only time he can get over to see/buy the car)?

Cheers


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Kev,
I used this only last week to transfer money from my building society in to my main account at the bank so that I could pay for the RS4 with my debit card. I'm sure it's not as instant as in Imediately, I was told that it would be in my account the following day - less than 24 hours though. They process all CHAPS at 11.00 in my building society, anything after that waits until the following day and the cost was Â£20.

I went in on the Thursday for them to to get it into my account for the Friday ready for the Saturday pick-up.

I guess this could vary from branch to branch but I'm just saying how it worked for me.

Hope that helps and good luck with the sale :wink:

Graham


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

So, pics on saturday then Graham :?: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Kev,
> I used this only last week to transfer money from my building society in to my main account at the bank so that I could pay for the RS4 with my debit card. I'm sure it's not as instant as in Imediately, I was told that it would be in my account the following day - less than 24 hours though. They process all CHAPS at 11.00 in my building society, anything after that waits until the following day and the cost was Â£20.
> 
> I went in on the Thursday for them to to get it into my account for the Friday ready for the Saturday pick-up.
> ...


Thanks G.

Unfortunately we will only have a short turnaround from teh time he arrives to the time he leaves, so we are not going to be able to wait for any monies to clear if it's a substantial period of time e.g. 24hrs.

Not sure what to do to be honest.

:?


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


I sold my SLK last week. The money (large wads of cash) was transfered by the seller's bank, using CHAPS at 09:30. The money was in my account ready to use at 10:00 (different banks involved).

CHAPS has been around a long time and is used across the business world. For instance solicitors use this method to transfer funds (very large amounts) for house purchases.

As I said check out the CHAPS 'rules' with your bank.

Good luck.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> Kev,
> I used this only last week to transfer money from my building society in to my main account at the bank so that I could pay for the RS4 with my debit card. I'm sure it's not as instant as in Imediately, I was told that it would be in my account the following day - less than 24 hours though. They process all CHAPS at 11.00 in my building society, anything after that waits until the following day and the cost was Â£20.
> 
> I went in on the Thursday for them to to get it into my account for the Friday ready for the Saturday pick-up.
> ...


CHAPS is as instaneneous as the bank network will let it. It normally works witin 2 hours (business days only). The CHAPS system is used across the business world (UK market) for transfering large amount of money, i.e house purchases where timing is critical to allow access to new property for instance.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Like others said about timings, can take minutes but your bank will state close of business same day. Cut off for most banks is about 2:30 - 3pm for payments in from customers, CHAPS normal cut off interbank is 4pm and then the numerous payments clear through the next hour with most being received by 5pm.

Only available on normal bank clearing days i.e. Mon - Fri and not bank holidays.

Sounds like your Saturday and instant requirements will need to be cash, which, I would agree, is not good as you will have the cash kicking around until you can get to the bank which may be 9am Monday depending on your Branch. Not ideal :?

Steer clear on Bankers draft even if you see it being drawn, the other party can easily say the draft has been stolen and cancel it before you have the chance to clear it.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> sandhua1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Bought my Z4 from a dealer in NI,
> ...


Okay I will be... he was trying to lose the Z4 all the way...but he couldn't! 8)

Have driven both the TT may have had the intial edge but top end on a Z4 is a different league!


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

Kev

Just an idea, but does his bank not have an affiliation with a bank over here? If it does he could phone ahead and arrange to draw the cash out of that bank on the Saturday, in front of you, and you could walk it over to your bank and deposit it. Then hand the key over and hopefullyBob's your long lost Uncle.

My two penneth.
HTH
Acme

(Of offer to take it over to him on a week day for a surcharge, e.g full price if he's trying to knock you down by a few hundred. Might want to take a mate though).


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

acme said:


> Kev
> 
> Just an idea, but does his bank not have an affiliation with a bank over here?


Was my first thought, but unfortunatley they don't.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can he not swipe his credit card down your arse crack? Ok so it won't transfer any money over, but its still gotta be worth a try... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

jampott said:


> Can he not swipe his credit card down your arse crack? Ok so it won't transfer any money over, but its still gotta be worth a try... :lol: :lol:


 :lol:

CHAPS is your best bet, cant understand why that would be a problem.


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

I find it rather 19th century that the UK banking system hasn't got some system in place to deal with this sort of situation (or if there is a system, it's so secret that nobody knows about it).

I can understand that there might be some difficulty if the other bank was in the middle of Mongolia, but Northern Ireland is technically part of the United kingdom.

I've been told that, if the UK banking system is 19th century, the US banking system pre-dates the birth of Jesus.

On the other hand I believe that the Asian community have some sort of system involving third cousins that enables one to transfer money from Croydon to the middle of the desert quicker than the blink of an eye.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Can he not swipe his credit card down your arse crack? Ok so it won't transfer any money over, but its still gotta be worth a try... :lol: :lol:
> ...


Can he not pay on Friday ? if you are supposed to trust him is it not a two way street ?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

You can see why so many people trade there cars in if this is the kind of polava that people have to go through to get their money.
Personally, I'd ask him to come over on a weekday, bringing his cash with him.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Does he have a Building Society Account as they are open on Saturday mornings here ? If he put cash from his Bank into the Building Society, you could go with him to get a BS Cheque ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ok, the chap has been on the blower again and instead of all the possible hassle on Saturday he is going to come over Monday to make sure there are no hitches.

His story is this;

He has spoken to his bank who have said a chaps is fine as long as he comes in prior to leaving Ireland and signs a piece of papper with the amount and my A/C No and Sort Code on it. They will then line up the chaps payment, so when he comes over on Monday all he has to do is ring and authorise the payment one he hs seen the car. We can then go to my bank and check to see it's entered my account.

All sounds legit to me?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> Ok, the chap has been on the blower again and instead of all the possible hassle on Saturday he is going to come over Monday to make sure there are no hitches.
> 
> His story is this;
> 
> ...


Yep. Dont let him leave until the money is in your account, whatever his excuses are.
CHAPS transfers can take half a day, depending on how quick the banks on both sides get there fingers out.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Yep. Dont let him leave until the money is in your account, whatever his excuses are.
> CHAPS transfers can take half a day, depending on how quick the banks on both sides get there fingers out.


Cheers DU0, there is no way the car/V5 etc will be leaving without cleared funds.

We have agreed on Â£20,500 for it in the end, which i'm chuffed with considering I paid Â£20,900 back in October.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. Dont let him leave until the money is in your account, whatever his excuses are.
> ...


Hell yeah.
I was happy to get 19 for mine as p/x, seeing as i didnt want to go through what your going through.
But which ever way you look at it, 1500 quid is 1500 quid.
Good luck with the sale.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I know you have to look at this from your side but don't forget he is taking as much risk as you are, there has to be a certain amount of trust in any dealings.


----------

